# Oinktoberfest 2008 Pics



## oompappy (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few pics from Oinktoberfest. Had a Great time! It was good 
to see everyone and meet more members of bbq-cental, current and 
future. I feel sorry for those of you that missed the potluck buffet. 
It was fantastic!

Team Oompappy ended up getting 2 calls for the KCBS event, 5th place 
Ribs (ribbon & $100) and 8th place Pork (ribbon & $25) finishing 
10th overall out of 47 teams. 

I missed getting pics of one whole row of teams but here
are the one I got...

(click to enlarge)




















































































































































































I know some competitors like to keep their turn-in box
pics top-secret (lol) but I don't mind sharing mine.  
Here they are, for anyone who's interested...

31st place Chicken...






5th place Ribs...






8th place Pork...






24th place Brisket...






??th Side Dish...






14th Dessert...


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Oomp, and some nice looking boxes!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 29, 2008)

Oompappy.  How did your boxes score on appearence?


----------

